# Influences on Sacred Choral Music



## Musicalityzoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm currently doing A level music and writing a dissertation on Sacred Choral Music and its development between 1500 and 1800. 

Can anyone name any reform movements or influences such as the council of trent that I can research into? 

Thank you in anticipation!
Zoe


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

The Puritan? Or perhaps Lutheran hymns developed by Protestant minority in early reformation in Germany


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

check up on psalters and then go to colonial america...bay psalm book, jeremiah ingalls, william billings. there was a lot of sacred music activity in the usa/colonies during the last three decades of the 18th century.

dj


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Harmony

some interesting stuff in there


----------

